# Smoked my nuts



## alaskanbear (Aug 19, 2011)

Okay Scarbelly, thanks to you I did my first attempt at smoked almonds--HOT DAM!!!

Honey/maple/butter smoked with apple pellets in my glorious AMZNPS!! (thanks TODD!!)




















4 cups of fresh almonds













Thanks for viewing,

RIch


----------



## chef willie (Aug 19, 2011)

Now those look mighty fine....inspiring even as I have a jug of Costco cashews sitting around


----------



## venture (Aug 19, 2011)

Those look super!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks good A-Bear!!!

I read the title, and thought you were wearing shorts, and got too close to your smoker!!!   Ouch!!!

Bear


----------



## meateater (Aug 19, 2011)

Those look great
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









, something else I added to the never ending list.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey Rich those look awesome. Congrats - you are now hooked LOL


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 19, 2011)

Do you mind sharing the recipe?  I have a big bag from Costco I was going to smoke tonight!!!!


----------



## alaskanbear (Aug 19, 2011)

Not a problem.

1 tbs butter

1 tbs maple syrup

1 tsb honey

1 tsp sea salt

1/4 tsp nutmeg

1/4 cinnamon

heat and combine in a sauce pan opver med heat to dissolve dry ingredients

2 cups fresh almonds

place all in a bowl sir well

let sit for 15 minutes

heat smoker to 225

I used apple pellets in my AMZNPS sheilded from the direct heat

place nuts on wire rack, small holed, and over a tin foil covered cookie sheet.

smoke for 30 minutes-flip rack (I used 4 racks for two loads)

smoke for 90 minutes total, let cool and then munch the heck out!!

Salt to taste with sea salt, I used corse myself.

Enjoy,

Rich


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 19, 2011)

AlaskanBear said:


> Not a problem.
> 
> 1 tbs butter
> 
> ...


WOW sounds great thanks alot for the recipe I will try them out later tonight.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 20, 2011)

They look great!

We love smoked almonds around here.


----------



## alelover (Aug 22, 2011)

Smoked almonds are always great. Yours look delish Rich.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 22, 2011)

That is awesome


----------

